# user must change password at next log on checkbox disables a local user account



## Muideen (Sep 3, 2008)

I have just created new local users on a win 2003 server, and I discovered that each time I set the _user must change password at next log on_ checkbox to true for any user account, it becomes impossible to log on with that user account, and once I deselect the option, the user account can log on again. Please, does anyone knows what could be the cause of this.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you looked at the accounts in LDAP? The uac for the account should be 8389120 (see the KB here to check the account status - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305144

Have you looked at event logs on the machine and on the server they are trying to authenticate to when your trying to log in to see if there are any error messages? Also what errors are the users getting on their end when they try to log in? Anything popping up on the screen at all? Are you using a multiDC environment or is it a single DC? Are you making the changes on their DC they are authenticating to? If not have you given time for changes to replicate?


----------

